# Wild Ones specs?



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

My friend and I are always devising different "classes" of cars to compete against each other with to keep things fresh, and we want to build true Wild One cars for our next battle. Which armature is Wild Ones correct? I thought it was Green wire with grey tips. 5.9 - 7 Ohms approx. Is that the correct armature? Were there different color combos available? Also I believe that the cars had a 9 tooth pinion and silver pick up shoes and brushes. Also, what color magnets were in the Wild Ones? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dyno


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Dyno said:


> My friend and I are always devising different "classes" of cars to compete against each other with to keep things fresh, and we want to build true Wild One cars for our next battle. Which armature is Wild Ones correct? I thought it was Green wire with grey tips. 5.9 - 7 Ohms approx. Is that the correct armature? Were there different color combos available? Also I believe that the cars had a 9 tooth pinion and silver pick up shoes and brushes. Also, what color magnets were in the Wild Ones? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Dyno


Green wire with a grey tip is correct in the ohm range you mentioned. But Aurora did release green wire/grey tip arms that measured 15 to 17 ohms in the Thunderjet chassis also.

The Wild Ones also had a 12 tooth pinion gear. It fell between the 9 tooth Thunderjet and the 14 tooth pinion gear of the Tuff Ones. There are 3 different width crown gears for each pinion gear.

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have 19 NOS original Aurora Wildones. some have grey tip green wire armatures and some have red tip green wire armatures. all have silver brushes and pickup shoes. all have 9 tooth pinions. to the best of my limited knowledge, 12 tooth pinions were only available in hop up kits from Aurora along with the correct shouldered 15 tooth crown gears.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

alpink said:


> I have 19 NOS original Aurora Wildones. some have grey tip green wire armatures and some have red tip green wire armatures. all have silver brushes and pickup shoes. all have 9 tooth pinions. to the best of my limited knowledge, 12 tooth pinions were only available in hop up kits from Aurora along with the correct shouldered 15 tooth crown gears.



Are you sure about the 9 tooth pinions Al? I thought I read somewhere that when Aurora came out with the Wild Ones that the gearing had been changed also. I think it was in Greenburg's Guide To Aurora Slot Cars.

I'm going to look it up. I'd hate to post something that isn't correct. 

Randy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy, to the best of my knowledge, the upgrade from t-jets were the silver brushes and pickup shoes and the arms. all other specs were identical to t-jet. but, again, that is my limited knowledge. there are many folk with far more knowledge regarding Aurora chassis than myself.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Al's right on this one. I believe the tires were spongees too, instead of the regular rubber tires.

-Paul


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yup!

After a couple weeks the inside rear spongee tire would always slop right off as soon as you hit turn one. 

I can still see my Mustang crabbing along on three tires.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

A/FX Nut said:


> Green wire with a grey tip is correct in the ohm range you mentioned. But Aurora did release green wire/grey tip arms that measured 15 to 17 ohms in the Thunderjet chassis also.
> 
> The Wild Ones also had a 12 tooth pinion gear. It fell between the 9 tooth Thunderjet and the 14 tooth pinion gear of the Tuff Ones. There are 3 different width crown gears for each pinion gear.
> 
> Randy.


My latest case of lighted had mostly grey with green wire 5.9-60 range and 9 tooth gearing.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for everyones responses. After my post I spent hours researching this topic on the net and came to the conclusion that they originally were released with 9 tooth pinions, 6 ohm green wire grey tip arms, silver shoes and brushes. My friend has some NOS chassis that had the green wire red tip arm which I'm pretty sure is the Tuff Ones arm. I'm thinking that those were later releases that Aurora put out to use up the parts possibly? Any ways we had a blast racing our Wild Ones last night, we used the grey tipped arm and silicone tires. The Wild Ones really aren't much faster than a good 16 ohm arm to be honest, but the Cougar and Camaro were evenly matched and led to some fun neck and neck racing!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Green or red tips don't make the car go faster! As long as you're in the same ohm range, the motors perform the same......and yes, wild ones came with either motor from the factory.......... Al is correct, 12t pinion came in the Hop-Up kit.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

tjetsgrig said:


> Green or red tips don't make the car go faster! As long as you're in the same ohm range, the motors perform the same......and yes, wild ones came with either motor from the factory.......... Al is correct, 12t pinion came in the Hop-Up kit.


 Isn't a Tuff Ones arm superior to the Wild Ones arm? From my experience they ohm about the same but the Tuff Ones is Much stronger. I would assume that the Tuff ones arm has a heavier gauge wire?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Were TO released after WO? What are the differences in specs for TO as compared to the recently posted WO specs w/regard to running chassis components?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Lots of variables........comm height, comm variation, stack variation, shaft variation, etc, not to mention all the variables in the chassis as well........ I can work either motor and get the same results.


TO came with all silver electricals and a 14t crown. Was the predecessor to the original A/FX chassis.


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Dyno said:


> Isn't a Tuff Ones arm superior to the Wild Ones arm? From my experience they ohm about the same but the Tuff Ones is Much stronger. I would assume that the Tuff ones arm has a heavier gauge wire?





tjetsgrig said:


> Lots of variables........comm height, comm variation, stack variation, shaft variation, etc, not to mention all the variables in the chassis as well........ I can work either motor and get the same results.
> 
> 
> TO came with all silver electricals and a 14t crown. Was the predecessor to the original A/FX chassis.


 Fair enough. Is it a fair assumption then that in untouched factory form, the T/O arm will usually outperform the W/O arm in a similar chassis setup?


----------

